# The Green Hornet - Wbg



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Lately, I've been on a kick for tubeshooters (I still blame..or is that thank.. MJ for this







). I had looked at the different varieties that Yo Slingshots have offered for over a month. I like poly frames because, 1. I'm still new in the sport and prone to accidents, and 2. I'm rough on my toys. I had put both the Twist and Shout on my wish list, but was waiting for something out there to really catch my interest. The minute I saw the WBG line, I couldn't send a message fast enough.

The only thing I wanted that I didn't see, was, I wanted a tubeshooter, capable of both OTT and TTF shooting and using either 2040s or Tex's light tubes. After many PMs back and forth, Chris made a prototype out of poly. He shot it and offered to send it to me to try before I made me final decision. That, to me, is over and above the call of duty...customer service at its very best.

Here is the Green Hornet, along with the poly version, that Chris generously gave to me. (sorry for the poor quality pics...still need a better camera)

































The fit and finish is absolutely flawless. There isn't a rough spot anywhere, not even in the pinky hole or the tube holes. In the past, I've found that any rough spot will shorten tube live conciderably. I don't see that being a problem wih the WBG. The finish is very smooth and even, not runs drips or errors.

The one thing I had to have was the grooves on the sides to keep the tubes in place while shooting through the forks, since I shoot this style most of the time. The grooves are wide enough for any size tube I want to use and perfectly rounded so they don't wear on the tubes.

Chris set me up with 2040s and a very nice pouch. I'm not sure what the pouch is exactly, but I do like it. It's soft and light and I can get a good feel for the ammo, even 1/4' steel. I hope to find out more about the pouch in the future.

And it shoots!! I only had a little time to try it, so I headed to the basement and tried both 5/16" and 1/4" steel. At 30 feet both were hittingmy 3" target after only a few shots. I will need to play with the length of the tubes to get to my best draw, but I'm super happy with the way it shoots.

The WBG isn't meant to shoot larger ammo, but I had to try some 3/8" steel in OTT. Again, no problems at all. It was designed to shoot small ammo and that is what I will shoot most of the time, but some 3/8" once in a while won't hurt a thing.

I had a chance to shoot the poly version at a recent benefit sporting clay event. I put quite a bit of everything up to and including 5/8" marbles down range and it handled them with ease.

If you like shooting smaller ammo, you have to try one of these. I know that I will have one of these close by when I'm out and about.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I can hardly stand waiting for mine. Chris is a great guy and terrific to deal with!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the review. She sounds like a right cracker of a slingshot. They look rather small(not in a bad way), It looks like it would fit the hand so very well.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Todd, I am glad you like it! I got to say I love these little shooters too! The pouch is a cut down e-shot pouch I got from him a few years back. He makes great pouches, and comes up with some very unique leathers. To be honest, I have no Idea what it is, but you are right, it feels great.
The poly / spectraply combo is a great Idea for anyone. I only buff and wax the spectraply, so care must be taken with the slingshots finish. The poly on the other hand can take anything you dish out and then some! 
Enjoy the shooter!

Yo

Chris


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Good review! Chris is a great guy to deal with....Thanks.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I received a green hornet and bumble bee WBG from Chris. The bumble bee is set up with top slots and the green hornet with tubes. My green hornet is made a little thicker, but they both hold nicely. These are the smallest shooters I have if you don't count BB shooters so I am having to learn how to hold them in my hand. I love the draw weight since I shoot targets only. They fit real well into pockets. I also got a poly buckeye from him setup with the top slot again. Very nice. They all have a great finish.
Wayne


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Orcrender...I'm sure you will have a great time with both models. The top slot was the only other style that I concidered. I have a few with them and love the convienience and versatility, my favorite is single tube sets.

Happy shooting

Todd


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I just placed an order for a couple of these with Chris the other day - I can't wait to get them!

Chris is a great guy to deal with, very prompt and very positive and helpful.


----------

